# I'm here for the women



## billbird2111

Actually, I'm not. I'm now three months into getting gaslighted, devalued and dumped by a woman I WORSHIPPED. There is a broken heart in every relationship that ends, and I own this one. I saw it coming a mile away, but rather than accept reality and end it, I did everything I could to save it. It didn't work. Every relationship is unique. Just because mine blew into a million pieces doesn't mean your experience is over. We are all here to help.


----------



## *Deidre*

Never ''worship'' another human being.  Sorry your relationship ended, but every experience teaches us something and hopefully, we take that something and grow from it. Welcome to TAM


----------



## Yosemite

She lost respect for you because you were too needy.

I hope you learn from this.


----------

